# FOTD #2: Cornflower, Emerald Green, and Choc. Brown piggies *PIC HEAVY*



## SChotgurrl (May 15, 2006)

Hey ladies! Here's another FOTD for your viewing pleasure! It looks a little similar to my first one, but oh well!!

Recipe:

Brows- Maybelline Expert Eyes liner/brow pencil in *Velvet Black*
MAC pigment in *Tan*

Eyes- *Chocolate Brown* pigment all over, *Gorgeous Gold *(inner half), *Emerald Green *pigment (outer half), *Smolder* eyeliner, and *Cornflower* pigment (lower lashline) *used mark.'s Eyeshadow, Eyeliner, and Blending brushes*





Lashes- mark. Comb Through mascara in *Raven* and *Dream Gleam *lash topcoat (LOVE this stuff!!!)




I have this ONE eyelash that is always longer than the rest, no matter if I trim it down or tweeze it...GRRRR! It drives me absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face- mark. Invisible Touch concealer in *Deep* *used mark.'s concealer brush and sponge to blend* mark. Good Glowing Blush in *Ripe Glow *and MAC *Golden Bronze* Iridescent Powder *with Blush/Bronzer brush*, and Matte-nificent in *Deeper* *used Powder brush*






Lips- mark. Glow Baby Glow in *Peek-a-Boo* and MAC *Garden* l/g





And voila! Here's the finished product right before I left for work:




I took another (a few hours later) while I was at my desk...I was bored!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 15, 2006)

Gosh i dunno what to say, the colors look so great on u.  Im so jealous very pretty by the way love the lip color


----------



## angelwings (May 15, 2006)

That looks good. You're so pretty


----------



## honyd (May 15, 2006)

ur smile is amazing!!..loving the bright whites!!


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honyd* 
_ur smile is amazing!!..loving the bright whites!!_

 
Girl that is all thanks to those Premium Crest Whitestrips....if I can find some pix that I took BEFORE using them, I'll show you the comparison! But they work very very well! And I all I did was swap for them on makeupalley!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (May 16, 2006)

wow love color comb u have an amazin smile also


----------



## asteffey (May 16, 2006)

dang girl. you look HOT! i wish colors would pop on me like that


----------



## Jenn L. (May 16, 2006)

Hey another South Carolinian!!  Those colors look great on you!!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 16, 2006)

You're so pretty! I really like this combo, you did a great job!


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 16, 2006)

Hey Jenn! Where exactly in Cola are you? Thanks for all the compliments ladies


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 16, 2006)

Oh hey ladies, I gotta question....if you go up to the pic of my lips, you can see I have small lines in my upper lip....anyone know how to keep light/pale colored l/g from settling in those lines? I always put on a clear l/g first--particuarly Mentha Lip Shine or VS Balmy Nights--but it still manages to settle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE colors like MAC's Prrr but after about 5 mins that damn settling happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The only l/g hasn't done that is mark.'s hook-up l/g in Confidential, but I wanna wear other colors...any suggestions?


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (May 16, 2006)

gorgeous, and look at those pearly whites!! I'd love to see a before pic to see if they are worth buying


----------



## Janice (May 16, 2006)

Wow, what a great color combination! Very creative chica!

As for the lines, have you tried applying a thick lipbalm like Rosebud before applying your lip color? I like the Rosebud Strawberry lipbalm, you can buy it at any Sephora. It's a thick lipbalm in a blue & white (plain) or gold (strawberry) tin for $5. I'm sure it's sold a million other places as well, but I know for sure Sephora.


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 16, 2006)

Janice, do you think the Victoria's Secret Balmy Nights is thick enough? It comes in a tin as well and I usually just swipe on a thin layer, but I'll try puttin on a little more...if that doesn't work I'll try the Sephora stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the compliments & advice!


----------



## honyd (May 17, 2006)

lol...now were all gonna want some crest white strips!!!


----------



## quandolak (May 17, 2006)

............


----------



## Luxurious (May 17, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## Juneplum (May 17, 2006)

very pretty! u have such a beautiful smile


----------



## KJam (May 22, 2006)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for all comments gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am still searching for a pic of me before using the Whitestrips...got an assload of albums to look thru on my computer!


----------



## mallory (May 22, 2006)

That green looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 17, 2006)

The make-up is wonderful and you've got a beautiful smile


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow! looking hottah! the colors look so bright on you. you''r avatar rocks, sexy!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 17, 2006)

LOL! Thanks MacVirgin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thank you everyone for all the wonderful comments!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 17, 2006)

nice.


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 20, 2007)

You're gorgeous! Those colors are perfect on you. Great technique!


----------



## breathless (Jul 20, 2007)

adorable!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 20, 2007)

Perfect!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Jul 21, 2007)

You are so pretty.  Love the makeup!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_Girl that is all thanks to those Premium Crest Whitestrips....if I can find some pix that I took BEFORE using them, I'll show you the comparison! But they work very very well! And I all I did was swap for them on makeupalley!_

 
Ok, I was just going to comment on how great your teeth look and ask what you use, lol.  And you do have a great smile.


----------



## snowkei (Jul 21, 2007)

love ur lippie


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 21, 2007)

Love this look!


----------



## lsperry (Jul 22, 2007)

When I saw cornflower in the title, I had to look. Very beautiful color combo....and like everyone else....LOVE YOUR SMILE....Keep posting, girlie!


----------

